# Where is the limit?



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello, i have a dilemma and would like know more opinions .I have tried to talk with my wife but she doesnt wanna listen about,and NEVER try or let me do it.

My relation is great,sex is perfect,but i am always looking new ways ;(I also love my times of "self love".)

I dont like porn,or almost "common" porn.I feel it is articifial ,rude..but i enjoy some amateur.

But the question is about "other kind" of vids (some people could see it similar to amateur porn and other see it "didactic" as me)

I am a very curious person ,and i waste a lot of time searching new things,new ways,new experiences on forums and also on porn websites...I found a lot of interesting stuff since how to vids to edgin ,male nipple orgasms ,to a strange "male squirting" diferent to normal cum,it would really shock me,i am trying but 
seems i need more practique.
(i read mmmniple posted here about this but it was deleted )

I think it is great share this kind of material ,and more if one is able to do some "special" , "diferent" or no common it should be almost "required" share with world,It is as didatic and normal as sharing discovers on other fields.

As i enjoy this kind of vids it would be selfish doesnt make oneself.(I am multiormasmic and doesnt found many vids of people could do some way as me)
Always being carefull,chary...dont need show more than you wanna ,no faces,no form to identify...

I would like what you think about.

would you make it?would be it some pervert?
And your couple what thinks about?and about if in the vid are both?

I think it is perfect,and i am forward record myself and doesnt feel it would be bad.But my wife doesnt wanna it ,and while it is my body i have promised her doesnt do because she feel is a way of cheating.

I feel it is diferent to make records for arousing people or sharing you intimacy

thanks for answers


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I think you are asking if it is okay to post a video of yourself performing a sexual act online but without showing your face.

Is that right?

As a girlfriend, I definitely wouldn't appreciate my boyfriend doing that. I think that's for me to get off to. Maybe that's what your wife thinks too. 

I guess it's just what you agree on, together, as a couple, what the limits are for that. 

I think that's the "limit" as you asked it.


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

notmarriedyet said:


> I think you are asking if it is okay to post a video of yourself performing a sexual act online but without showing your face.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

I ,thanks for answering.
Yes,this was the idea,excuse me for
my lenguaje ,i am not english.

My wife see as you : "an sexual act " ,but i
think it would be more educative ,ok maybe sensual and a little sexual,but
the idea is share knowledge.
I dont wanna make porn,and for me this is diferent to porn.
As i said before ,i have enjoyed (not as sexual,arousing) other people vids of this 
style,some are male and i dont feel it gay because i dont see sexual.

thanks for your reply
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Your language is fine, I understand you well.

It is what it is, it is porn. 

You're not posting it for educational purposes, if that's what you mean by knowledge. 

In my opinion, it sounds as if you're making excuses, trying to rationalize posting the video.

It's porn, your wife doesn't want you to do it, so it will be a problem if you go ahead and do it anyway.

As for it being gay, I don't necessarily think a person is gay or even bisexual just because they can appreciate another person of the same sex's attractiveness. It's curiosity.

These are simply my opinions . . . .


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Your wife isn't okay with this.

End of story.


----------



## dan_1982JB (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi again.
Yes,of course i will never make it without my wf know ,our relationship
is based on confidence and lies are not allowed.

But my question is about " limits".
The line betwen porn,erotic,educational...

Today world is more open, as example "masturbation classes" (betty downson).
I think the concept is good,i would like someone would
talk about it ,or "teaching",it had been great.Many fears,
anxiety... would be avoied.

But it is a difficult 
matter,making it on a full class ,with strangers...
I think i could not do it (fortunatly i dont need it more,time ,autoeducation.. help to solve this problems)

Also they are a lot of vids called "educational" with many matters : manuals for anal sex,masturbation,tantra,squirt....
I enjoy seing it ,are not censored,and you see real acts but i dont feel it as porn.I dont use it to get horny...
This vis are "comercial" also,actors,.. but i feel it very diferent than porn.

Real porn doesnt give me anything,feel cold,void...
With this always can learn some new.

In the other side are the "amateur" vids,no companies...
Also i see the same diference,groups" as in comercials(i would lie if i said doesnt
enjoy all of this class of vids,i feel more real,natural and it get horny easily)

In this kind of vid are somes which i feel similar
to comercial educational vids.I enjoy but doesnt arouse me.
I have learned other ways of stimulation,for myself or for both 
(my wife has enjoyed some diferent techniques i discover thanks this kind of vid)

The question about record oneself is strange for me also,but i see 
similar to sharing experiences with people or posting on forums,
but with more "implication"(for this i feel apropiate avoid anything
could be identify you.I have no many problems
about people think if discover i am the recorded,but
for respect to my family.

I dont think it be exibicionish,i love my intimacy,and never consider myself exhibicionist,i prefer private areas for moments of intimacy.

Dor this i make here the question : where do you think is the limit?

yours
dan


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I totally get what you're saying. 

However, your wife doesn't want others looking at and / or using your d**k to get off on, learn from, etc. whether or not your fave is involved. 

She wants it for her, and only her. 

Don't go outside of your marriage with something so intimate, that she obviously feels should stay between the two of you. 

No matter what the video's purpose is intended for! There is no limit for you to consider in my opinion. 

Don't do it. Your wife already told you not to.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

notmarriedyet said:


> I think you are asking if it is okay to post a video of yourself performing a sexual act online but without showing your face.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## Lovinghusband32 (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree also. Don't do it! I can see this being a major problem between you and your wife if you post the videos.


----------

